

Dude, Don't Get a Dell 4K monitor - finnh
http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/459878-dude-dont-get-dell-4k-monitor/

======
finnh
Posted this b/c I'm surprised to learn that the much-ballyhooed $699 Dell 4K
monitor maxes out at 30Hz refresh rates when running at full resolution
(3840x2160), even if you have a DisplayPort 1.2 card capable of pushing that
many pixels at 60Hz.

... just cancelled my order.

~~~
bavcyc
I was thinking about ordering and I need accurate color.

Now I'll wait until the color is accurate before ordering the 4k monitor.

Thanks for posting this article.

